
HP Winds Down Cloud Computing Project - jaymoorthi
http://www.wsj.com/articles/h-p-winds-down-cloud-computing-project-1445624977?alg=y
======
idlewords
Relevant and prescient Onion video: [http://www.theonion.com/video/hp-offers-
that-cloud-thing-eve...](http://www.theonion.com/video/hp-offers-that-cloud-
thing-everyone-is-talking-abo-28789)

~~~
KevinEldon
That was hilarious. The comment about crowd sourcing made me fall over
laughing.

~~~
pki
We have app.

------
thrownaway2424
Let's just remember that HP is led by someone who doesn't understand the
fundamentals of large scale cloud computing:

"We hear all the time that people are building their own servers. There are a
few...that are building their own servers," she said. Whitman continued.
"[But] right now, they're not building their own servers because they can't
get the disk drives. So they're calling us...Yes, the Googles, the Facebooks
are doing some of that, but I will tell you, they're all calling us right now
because they don't have the ability to get the drives," she said, addressing
the hard disk drive shortage that has resulted from the flooding in Thailand.

In the decades-long string of stupid things said by HP executives, this one
stands out in my memory. Nobody from Facebook or Google considered for even a
single nanosecond buying datacenter computers from HP.

~~~
MichaelGG
I don't understand. It sounds like she's just saying they are calling HP to
buy drives for their own servers. Which easily may have been true right?

It doesn't sound like she's saying they're now buying HP servers.

~~~
thrownaway2424
No, I don't think it could easily have been true at all. Google puts the
worst, cheapest drives they found on the side of the road in their servers. HP
sells a 36GB SAS drive for $2000.

------
ubercow
I can't say I've ever seen someone refer to Hewlett-Packard as H-P before now.
I've always seen it just as HP.

~~~
ics
WSJ seems to do it regularly in 2015[1], though they're not totally
consistent.

[1]
[https://www.google.com/search?q=h-p+site%3Awsj.com&oq=h-p+si...](https://www.google.com/search?q=h-p+site%3Awsj.com&oq=h-p+site%3Awsj.com)

~~~
__glibc_malloc
Consider using a 0 based index, instead of 1, as it is easier on the eyes.

------
dab19008
So OpenStack is now officially dead on the public cloud. The writing has been
on the wall for years.

We'll see how long the "private cloud" movement lasts with the results that
Amazon has been posting, and with IBM hiring every OpenStack developer they
can find.

------
pjc50
What was the last thing HP did that wasn't rubbish?

~~~
esaym
The microservers weren't too bad: [http://www8.hp.com/us/en/products/proliant-
servers/product-d...](http://www8.hp.com/us/en/products/proliant-
servers/product-detail.html?oid=5379860)

For those of us that just have to have a web server in our bedrooms.

~~~
stordoff
I'll second that. I used one for about three years with Windows Server 2008,
primarily as a NAS and for playing around with Windows domains. Cost me less
than £100 (plus HDDs), held five 1.5TB hard drives, ran near silent, and was
reliable.

I've also got a HP PSC1215 scanner/printer that is over a decade old and still
works fine. I can't really speak to the overall quality of HP gear, but the
few pieces of hardware I've used from them have been pretty solid.

------
pm90
_Rackspace Inc. announced earlier this year that it would no longer sell such
services_

What?

~~~
wmf
Rackspace has gradually transitioned from "cloud with optional support" to
"support with cloud thrown in" to "support for AWS".

------
dendory
HP is everywhere in the enterprise, from servers to desktops and every
peripheral in between. I doubt they are going away any time soon. But as tech
evolves, it does seem like the company is being left behind. I predict another
IBM in the making.

You know they still sell mainframes? You just don't typically see that in the
news.

~~~
retr0h
You do realize IBM has hired the top OpenStack talent that was previously at
HP building this public cloud.

------
dikaiosune
Hopefully this doesn't affect their whole memristor project. While the
increasingly vaporware status of _The Machine_ (dun-dun-dun) has been
disheartening, I like that they were trying to move past von-Neumann (sp?).

------
transfire
I'll never forget what they did to Palm, so wither HP, wither.

~~~
bruceb
Long live the Palm Pre. WebOS and the card system was years before iOS had
something similar. Palm created something good but still need improvement. HP
made situation worse.

That and their rush job and initial over pricing of the HP Tablet (which then
lead to the infamous $99 fire sale)

~~~
edwhitesell
The $149 each I paid for a couple of the maxed out tablets was money well
spent. I still keep them on the coffee table and pop open a browser when I
want to look something up really quick. As long as I don't leave WiFi enabled
when not in use, battery life is measured in months.

------
programminggeek
Who needs cloud computing anyway?

~~~
csours
SaaS vendors.

------
qhoc
Also we should stop or block people from posting links from wsj.com because
they asked to sign up for membership before you can read more.

~~~
frostmatthew
From the FAQ[1]

 _Are paywalls ok?

It's ok to post stories from sites with paywalls that have workarounds.

In comments, it's ok to ask how to read an article and to help other users do
so. But please don't post complaints about paywalls. Those are off topic._

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

~~~
Russell91
Does anyone else find it ironic/hilarious that YC considers customer
complaints about their product to be "off topic".

